# looking for work in grand rapids area



## DELBERT (Apr 24, 2004)

got a v-blade I can work in holland hudsonville jenison gr ect.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

I could use you. PM me your name and telephone #.

Thanks.

Jon


----------

